# Need some help guys!!



## Tsunday (May 5, 2021)

So I have a 2005 BMW x3 that I am haveing starting problems with I thought it was my starter but I just replaced that and still the same issue.
So the issue is that when I go to start my car all I hear is a high pitch spinning noise "to me it sounds like my starter is spinning but not engaging". I have all my dash lights, head lights, and windows go up n dwn I can lock and unlock with key fob so I dont believe it to be a battery issue. I thought it was a starter problem but I just installed a new one and the same thing is happening. Just hear the starter spinning and not trying to turn the motor over. I am at a lose someone please help me!!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I believe that the solenoid contact and starter pinion are mechanically linked. Unlikely that two would separate


----------

